# Finally starting on my new shop



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been planning this for a long time, and its finally happening. Did a little site work today, and will have to remove some bad concrete tomorrow. Hopefully we can get the layout done for posts, and maybe get this set this weekend. 

I will be updating this thread with lots of pics and video. Gonna be 1584 square feet of new space. Office, new spray room, and storage for equipment and tools. I had been renting spray space during off hours from a local shop, and storing everything in a 12x12 building in my back yard.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Congratulations. Building your own from scratch will be a great way to go. Save on some hassles, that is for sure plus you will get exactly what you want. 

Make sure give a lot of thought to the spray room layout and design. If possible, have a real booth and not the cobbled together system I got.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That is awesome Tommy. Can't wait to see your set up.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Right on Tommy!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Congratulations. Building your own from scratch will be a great way to go. Save on some hassles, that is for sure plus you will get exactly what you want.
> 
> Make sure give a lot of thought to the spray room layout and design. If possible, have a real booth and not the cobbled together system I got.


It will probably be a side draft, or possibly an end draft wall. I haven't decided yet, but I think I like having doors on both ends. It will probably be March before I get there, and have the duct work made.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We just today got into redesigning and building a new insulated and filtered chute for our 800 cfm wall mount. Been on the list for years.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Way to go Tommy, look forward to the pics! I think we may need a shop photo section!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Pictures would be great.
Our office space lease expires this May. 
A shop would be so much better than what we have now.
Would love to get some ideas.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Best of luck with the project Tommy! Looking forward to watching the progress.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> It will probably be a side draft, or possibly an end draft wall. I haven't decided yet, but I think I like having doors on both ends. It will probably be March before I get there, and have the duct work made.


If possible, build,the entire wall at the end to be filters and exhaust so flow is even with no dead spots or cross drafting over pieces.

If you want to spray flammable finishes, imwould consider putting a prefab unit inside the building, otherwise the entire area of the buildng may need to to be to explosion proof code. If you want to spray solvents, consider size of water supply or you would need chemical fire suppression.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> If possible, build,the entire wall at the end to be filters and exhaustvsomaor flow is even with no dead spots or cross drafting over pieces.
> 
> If you want to spray flammable finishes, imwould consider putting a prefab unit inside the building, otherwise the entire area of the buildng may need to to be to explosion proof code. If you want to spray solvents, consider size of water supply or you would need chemical fire suppression.


Now your talking zoning laws, permits and a big whole mess. 

Unless you plan on powder coating for production stick with a basic set up that can be torn down easily. Latex is heavy and falls to the ground. A clean air system should be fine.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Comes down to this: latex only or do you want to spray oil and lacquer as well. I opted for waterborne because I was guessing an addition 20,000 to make my spray area to code for solvents, even though the previous owner was a solvent based car spray shop, they were grandfathered in to old code, I would have had to bring it current. 

It was almost a deal breaker in the purchase of the shop because they were going to have me bring it current either way at first.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Tommy - that's super cool. 

I'm hoping to at least get a pad poured this summer. Concrete prices are through the roof here!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Just got the old concrete up, and will be getting three loads of fill here this afternoon. A foot and a half needed. Hopefully three loads will do it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> If possible, build,the entire wall at the end to be filters and exhaustvsomaor flow is even with no dead spots or cross drafting over pieces.
> 
> If you want to spray flammable finishes, imwould consider putting a prefab unit inside the building, otherwise the entire area of the buildng may need to to be to explosion proof code. If you want to spray solvents, consider size of water supply or you would need chemical fire suppression.


I think I will do the side draft instead so we can have doors on both ends. I know an exhaust wall would probably be more efficient. For the side draft it will pretty much be about 20' of duct work waist high with standard cheap hvac filters. I am anticipating NC trim packages right now, and they will most likely be acrylic. The spray room I have been using was side draft, and it is easy to work with. Spray on air draft side, and rack on the intake side. 

If find myself doing a lot of cabinets or furniture restoration with solvents I will build a down draft station. Turn table and all, I just need to figure my rack space, so I know how much room I will have left.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Set up the transit and its over a 16" from the pad on one corner of the building. Three or more loads of fill. My dog had fun with the first load.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Man that is gonna be awesome Tommy!
Congrats !


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

And so it begins!

Hey man, you know what they say about dogs and owners? :whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> And so it begins!
> 
> Hey man, you know what they say about dogs and owners? :whistling2:


IDK but any day I can take my dog to work is a great day. I worked for a PC who had a lab that went to work in the morning with us every day on NC.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> IDK but any day I can take my dog to work is a great day. I worked for a PC who had a lab that went to work in the morning with us every day on NC.


I only meant that he kind of looks like you!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I only meant that he kind of looks like you!


I agree.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Vegas is only about 7 weeks away. You guys better be going.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Slow and steady grasshopper, if you only knew how long I have been planning and saving. 

I am more worried about my tile guy being able to work the two weeks before. I have a dual bath remodel that is starting in Feb. I will be tied up on a commercial nc paint job starting Wednesday. Good to be this booked though. 

I will set the posts and maybe do the band and hand it over to a framing crew. :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Finally got the overall footprint square and will start digging tomorrow. Got one dug, but 12 fall in the old slab and have to be cut first. Fun times though I love tools, especially loud ones with metal blades. 


Five loads of fill

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FEMis_TqHSi1iYbe4Y828dMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/DRizZQOX4ajfR0RyAAaT1dMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

May it be Blessed best of luck


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I love shop threads.

Is that your back yard and whats going on with the old slab? Are you pouring right up to it?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> I love shop threads.
> 
> Is that your back yard and whats going on with the old slab? Are you pouring right up to it?


Its farm land, my brother built a house on part of the farm. 20 acres of land still farmed, usually corn, soybeans, and wheat. 

The slab was a packing shed for produce 50 + years ago, and then made into a hog house. Three different pours, and I plan on pouring it all eventually. The middle 16' will be for equipment and vehicles, so just rock for now. 

My paint shop/spray room will be on the old slab, and the office will be on the new slab. Both are 14'. 







Only six more to go. 

I did get to poke fun of one of my friends though. I didn't tell him I had a pair of boots he could have worn until he cut the first one.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I did get to poke fun of one of my friends though. I didn't tell him I had a pair of boots he could have worn until he cut the first one.


Are those the 2011 Nike Mcfly's? :jester:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I could barely keep from laughing when I was taping them up.:laughing:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I could barely keep from laughing when I was taping them up.:laughing:


 That's what friends are for, right?:blink::yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I was so sore today, 11 hrs on the jackhammer to demo out 14-30" holes. Will start digging this week, and maybe get the posts in as well. 28 total.


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

hey just wondering how your shop is coming along ? 
i was really enjoying this thread


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

No progress yet, still waiting on the framers to finish up their last two jobs. Then they are mine for a week.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Can't wait to see the next set of pics!


----------



## Dschadt (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

